# pygmy or nd?



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I am so confused on this subject. I simply cannot tell the difference. If you look at images online, they all look the same and even have some of the same darn pics for both. LOL The first ND I bought, after looking at pics I swore it was a pygmy and sent a pic to the pygmy association who told me it was NOT a pygmy. The 2nd was bought from a ND breeder (not registered babies tho) although I did not see her stock as my husband met her and picked them up. They look like the first one I got tho. Yesterday I bought another. That lady is convinced I have pygmy's as SHE "bought her ND's from a registered breeder and they look nothing like mine". HELP! There has to be an easier way to tell the difference, doesn't there? I'm on facebook and have pics of the goats uploaded there. [email protected]


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Usually Pygmy's are not proportional; their legs are short, their heads big. Plus full blooded pygmies are only grey, white, and black(? I think black, not sure). Pure blooded pygmies also can't be naturally polled (born without horns or the ability to grow them). I think their faces remain more stout too, but I could be wrong.

NDs are proportional. They look like regular breeds just on a smaller scale. They can come in any color. Their faces and body structure like I said is the same as the traditional breeds. . . .

those are the main differences I know of.


----------



## ShultsAcres (Jun 8, 2011)

I haven't seen your pictures but there are a few things to consider. If you are talking about purebred registered pygmys ( I have 35 and am active showing in NPGA sanctioned shows) there are guidelines that are set as breed standard. Purebred pygmy goats do have horns but most breeders chose to disbud- a naturally polled pygmy can happen but would not be able to be registered. The colors that purebred pygmy goats come in are carmel (color ranging from light cream to tannish), solid black, black, black agouti, grey agouti, and brown agouti. (color chart:http://www.npga-pygmy.com/resources/conformation/color_samples.asp)
a purebred pygmy will not have blue yes!!!!! Most people like to cross breed the NDand pygmy breeds and that is where it gets harder to get distingtion.
When they are babies they look ALOT alike!!!!!! But if they have a pygmy type they will be short and cobby and no characteristics of a dairy breed.
How do I get to your facebook?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

my facebook email is [email protected] The name is Carmen Cornell and there is a pic of black foal. I have sent a pic of one the goats to the pygmy association and was told she was definitely NOT a pygmy due to color. 2 of our ND's came from a supposed breeder....but again, I don't know her so don't know if she is reputable or not and can't remember her name. I just bought a buck at the sale that was listed as a pygmy but looks ND to me. It's gonna take me a little while to get pics downloaded to my puter to upload here as I have to go thru facebook to do it (they are on my phone and my email downloads them to a ghost file on my puter LOL)


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Ok, I can't pics to upload at all. My puter is having issues. Here's the link to my goat album on facebook.

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set= ... d90c6029cd


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

A pygmy is a meat goat. A nigerian is a dairy goat.

Pygmy:
-short and squatty
-thick boned
-come in only a few different color patterns

Nigerian:
-looks like a miniature large breed dairy goat
-body is all in proportion (on most)
-much more refined and elegant than a pygmy
Check out this website for lots of nigerian dwarf pictures: http://www.nigeriandwarfcolors.weebly.com

I looked at your pics, look like you have some nigerians and pygmies...maybe some crosses. I think it would be easiest if you post individual photos of the goats in question. :thumb:

Below is a nice looking pygmy doe and on the bottom is a yearling nigerian doe.


----------



## 4theluvofgoats (Jun 9, 2011)

Cute goats  Moon looks like ND and Tabitha looks pygmy to me. Without pedigrees or registrations it is possible that they are a cross between the two breeds as well. 
Christy


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Well I would guess most are nigis. Although your one does look to be a pygmy. The one that is either black or agouti, with frosted ears and muzzle. I too am a member of the NPGA and what was said already is true. Pygmys pretty much look like a barrel on legs. While the nigis are more "dairy". Both lovable and cute.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

LOL Ok, the one that you are all saying is probably pygmy came from the ND breeder. I just posted pics of her brother who is my buck. And, better pics of the buck I bought at the sale....who I'm now guessing IS pygmy. Moon is the one that the pygmy association said was ND. Those 4 are the ones I was having questions about. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Gah! I just found the place we got Tabitha and Thomas. She has at least 1 ND and Pygmy cross....I'm guessing that's what the 2 T's are. So glad she was honest about that. Won't be buying from her anytime in the future. Too bad she's the closest breeder to us.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've seen quite a few Nigerian Dwarfs with that short build...and my previous registered ND buck Chief threw a good many kids with the "roaned" color pattern that looks an awful lot like the pygmy "agouti" pattern. I'd suggest getting on the NPGA website and check out the breed standards color patterns...your new buckling also looks to be ND and still a baby, going by his horn size, he may be 4-5 months old. I do have pygmy/nigerian crosses and my wether looks more ND than pygmy and my younger cross doe looks more pygmy, including her color. There are only certain colors and patterns when dealing with a pure bred pygmy...and a variety of colors and patterns with ND...Body's are definatly different as pygmies are wide and stout and though there are some ND that are also stout, they have a refined look to them. Angel is a ND/Pygmy cross...built like a pygmy with the color of a Nigerian

This is a pic of one of my registered nigerian doelings at her new home..she has the shorter body and the roaning. A baby pic of her brother too. The roaning is more so on him.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks Liz. I thot the new buckling looked ND when I first saw him and he is fairly young. I know the pygmy's have a pretty strict color requirement for registration. There is a Dairy Goat show in Hutchinson, Ks in June that we'll be going to just to observe and maybe help with so hopefully I'll learn a little more there too.


----------

